# LFTS 10/22



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I’m up before my alarm. Should be a great day guys. I’ll be in SE Jackson county today. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## AnesthesiaOutdoors (Jul 28, 2019)

Been awake since 1am with a sick kid. Going to get a sit in this morning. Hoping for better luck on stand this morning than I had in the house tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

Will be leaving work at 0545 heading to my lease. Hope to connect with a decent buck for my last tag.
Actually feels like fall outside! Goodluck and shoot straight


----------



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

I’ll be out for my first morning sit. Lots of action on the cell cams and on the way home from work. The last pic was through the windshield of my car at 4am in Meridian Township


----------



## Ingbow (Sep 17, 2021)

For some reason I have been waking up around 4 which probably isn't a bad thing because of the upcoming time change. I just wish I'd stop pawing the ground and rubbing my head on the trees out in my yard. 
Got a Dr appointment this morning but I'll be out there in the afternoon. Good luck to all that venture.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Heading out soon for a morning hunt in Allegan county, originally the wind looked good all weekend for the stands I have set up, now it’s looking like I may have to change some of the plans. 

Good luck all, enjoy the time in the stand.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Ingbow said:


> For some reason I have been waking up around 4 which probably isn't a bad thing because of the upcoming time change. I just wish I'd stop pawing the ground and rubbing my head on the trees out in my yard.
> Got a Dr appointment this morning but I'll be out there in the afternoon. Good luck to all that venture.


Good luck at the Doc and out in the field later today! You might want to consult the doc on your recent behavior


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Our first snowflakes drifting down in eastern kalkaska county this morning!! Hope to get out this afternoon!! Good luck folks!!


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm up! Even after the hellacious drive over from Chicago last night, I guess I'm just too excited to sleep any longer. First sit of the year for me this morning. Season 27 is about to begin. 

Here we go!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

It should be a great morning. Great temps and wind. I'm on my way. Let's spill some blood this morning.


----------



## iceman1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

old graybeard said:


> It should be a great morning. Great temps and wind. I'm on my way. Let's spill some blood this morning.


Heading out in Jackson County


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Shoot straight and be safe! I'm sliding back in across the ditch on the tree farm instead of the Pulaski rainforest. (you guy's know where I'm heading) Gonna be some BigRig's dropped today, might as well try to drop one myself.


----------



## Ingbow (Sep 17, 2021)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Good luck at the Doc and out in the field later today! You might want to consult the doc on your recent behavior


I already know what the cure is. It's if I can put my hands on this guy.


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

moonset 10:51am...2nd day post hunters moon....if you got good scrapes sit them....going for a walk this morning.....back here....places to go and things to do....places to go and things to do....places to go and things to do...😁....moon and the sun together 😉


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Heading out shortly in Hillsdale. Looking forward to a great weather hunt!! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

heading out if a few, would like to score a doe,. haven't seen any pre rut activity at this point, other then scrapes


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

Well hell I might as well go hunting...

Headed to the property in a bit have a long 3 minute drive so I'm up an at it early. Have a feeling today will be a big killing day..... Good luck everyone as fortunate as me to be headed out.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

First Michigan sit of the year for me!
Drinking a cup o joe then out to my “No Stink” room to get dressed before my 100 yd stroll to my $ stand.


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

good luck this morning fellas! This cold front should have them moving! Stay safe and shoot straight! Let them broadheads do their job!


----------



## steeliehunter (Mar 3, 2008)

I’m in for the morning sit then back to work for the last day and then 3 weeks vacation unless I shoot one this morning then I’ll just have to take an extra day. Good luck to those that are out this morning.


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

Finishing up this cup of coffee then to the stand damn it's chilly getting dressed at the truck .


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ohhhhh yes buddies!! Cold front, SW calm winds, it's gonna be a good morning!! And I forgot I had gotten permission from the neighbor to hunt the other side of the river. Going to look at that later today. I'm putting down a doe this morning if given the chance. Let's do this!! This coffee might of been a bit strong and has me jacked!


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

2nd sit for me. Looks like a good morning. I feel a change in the air says I


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

John Hine said:


> Our first snowflakes drifting down in eastern kalkaska county this morning!! Hope to get out this afternoon!! Good luck folks!!


Good luck John, glad to hear about the weather. I'm looking forward to 1st ice at the skag.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Good luck out there……I was heading North today to close the cabin and hunt the weekend. I woke up with a swollen shut left eye, apparently I got some kind of funk in it so off to the urgent care I’m going. Today is Mrs Flight’s birthday so I guess I will be here for her birthday today. About 10 years ago she shot Herself a birthday buck but hasn’t shot one since on her birthday.
Flight


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Good luck today guys!should be an awesome cold front morning while I'm at work lol 
Be out tommorow


----------



## NormD (Oct 21, 2002)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Good luck at the Doc and out in the field later today! You might want to consult the doc on your recent behavior


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

SE Jackson, I'm in


----------



## NormD (Oct 21, 2002)

Ingbow said:


> For some reason I have been waking up around 4 which probably isn't a bad thing because of the upcoming time change. I just wish I'd stop pawing the ground and rubbing my head on the trees out in my yard.
> Got a Dr appointment this morning but I'll be out there in the afternoon. Good luck to all that venture.


 Good luck with the Doc. If you hear the "snap" of a rubber glove, don't worry its not shoulder high and he won't gut you! 🤣


----------



## bacon27 (Mar 22, 2007)

Good morning gents heading to my popup on Mason County Private, very small tract, heres hoping! ️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcheese (Dec 1, 2017)

Nice morning weather for a change. Hoping to see some bigger guys, passed several spikes 4 and 6's. Wet walk out.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

How has the hunter's moon affected the deer movement guys.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm in. A little slower and noisier than I like, but that's what first sits are for.


----------



## Joe Howard (Feb 1, 2018)

First morning sit in my honey hole stand. Really excited to see what this cold front will do. Shoot straight, be safe and enjoy guys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

Been on stand for 15 minutes. It’s going to be a great morning. Shoot straight, I can’t wait to read all the success stories later.


----------



## deepthreat41 (Sep 6, 2006)

Buck chasing? Great morning!









Sent from my moto g power using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Cool out there this am gents, get em !!! I'll check in at lunch. I expect to see some blood spilled 
Good luck


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Counting the hours until I leave work at 3pm. I’ll be on stand most of the weekend. Our best days to hunt start now! Good luck out there!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Counting the hours until I leave work at 3pm. I’ll be on stand most of the weekend. Our best days to hunt start now! Good luck out there!


Yes. Now is when **** gets real! Have a feeling going to kill another for the wall but with the bow


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

Good luck everyone. I've seen a lot of fresh small bucks hit on the roads. I love seeing the pics from the stands/blinds. Counting the hours until my vacation 11/6-11/21!


----------



## mrcheese (Dec 1, 2017)

Decent movement in the first hour after daybreak 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Another sparky!


----------



## Greenkingsalmon (May 1, 2017)

MPOW said:


> open woods like that were better in the 'olden days' with a big pile of corn and sugar beets 🙂


Funny I thought same thing , looks more like a park, birdwatching area!


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Good hunting all. Living through the thread. Half a day today - then committing Mom and Brother to the dirt...They can't stay in the garage anymore...


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

9.00 am and no blood reported yet??? I imagined differently on a morning like today!
<----<<<


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Covered up with deer since I got in the stand. All slick heads so far. Pretty much no wind in Ottawa county. I had no idea how much deer liked mountain ash berries but they all came to the same tree cleaning up the drops on the ground.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

On Target said:


> Good luck guys, sitting at my desk trying to decide how to spread out my 13 pto days over the next 4 weeks. Nov 1 to 5th, 15th for sure. Using the moonguide to help. Decisions Decisions.


If you need some more PTO to ease your stress, I have like 30 days available. I could sell you some for the right price. Be warned, I'm a high dollar man.


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

23 degrees right now. First frost of the year. Now it’s time to get serious Good luck everyone.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Nada so far. It is dead calm. Can hear a pin drop.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

QDMAMAN said:


> 4 sparkues
> 1 2.5
> 1 3.5
> Lots of baldies





QDMAMAN said:


> Another sparky!


2 more sparkies

I think that’s 9 bucks so far


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

bowhunter426 said:


> Nada so far. It is dead calm. Can hear a pin drop.
> 
> View attachment 793675


Pretty! But dang it's awfully green for late October...strange fall!!


----------



## bl_42 (Sep 26, 2016)

Had a 2.5 year old 7 pt pass through at 8:30. Hard to let a buck like that walk by on public land but hope to see him grow another year


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Have seen 9. Two good bucks. Beautiful out. Variable wind didn’t help me at first light.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Epic encounter with a no doubter at 42 yards. No shot. Still shaking.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Son in law has some buck bait out at 23 yds.
Gonna try and get out this afternoon. 
good luck out there.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Pretty! But dang it's awfully green for late October...strange fall!!


Not up here! Leaves are all but done, other than the beech and oak trees.


----------



## fishinfanatic19 (Jun 4, 2014)

Doe and fawns so far


----------



## steeliehunter (Mar 3, 2008)

MPOW said:


> open woods like that were better in the 'olden days' with a big pile of corn and sugar beets 🙂


Does and fawns still like come through and browses around on the way back into bedding in the swamp. Sooner or later something will be following them.


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

Watching this little buck follow this doe around on my job site in Minneapolis. So has anybody done a hasta food Plot yet?
















Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

Passed on a 1.5 6pt and seen a couple more does. Time to get down. Will be back out this afternoon.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Huntahalic said:


> Great morning to be out. Deer were moving all morning. Saw 15 with 1 being an awesome encounter with a small buck I've not seen before. Had him at 20 yards and I let him live. Hopefully he makes it a couple more years. Pretty sure he's offspring of the doe I call baseball. His front left leg was all white and has a lot more white than normal. He will be a cool buck In a couple years if he makes it.
> 
> View attachment 793698
> View attachment 793699


Wow...impressed you let one slide...🤣


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was a nice short recovery. She ran about 30 and then stood there. All of a sudden. She did the tip shuffle. Overall about 40 yards and crashed. Love those kinds of tracks jobs. It's officially time to hunt for some antlers for a while. That puts two in the freezer.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Skunked on this good morning! I’ll blame it on the moon lol didn’t even need flashlight to walk out


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

Living through you all. At a wedding in Florida till next weekend


----------



## Prouder02 (Sep 10, 2014)

Gotta love getting in 2 hours before shooting light on the edge of a bedding area only to have clanky creeky climber Clint come stumbling in and climb a tree 35 yards from you and somehow could not see my headlamp flash heads up the entire climb up… Oh well ripped down my set and decided to speed scout another areas. Oh the joys of public land. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Tough being at work today with my cell cam blowing up all morning till noon. young bucks chasing, like a light switch things turned on today.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Good luck out there……I was heading North today to close the cabin and hunt the weekend. I woke up with a swollen shut left eye, apparently I got some kind of funk in it so off to the urgent care I’m going. Today is Mrs Flight’s birthday so I guess I will be here for her birthday today. About 10 years ago she shot Herself a birthday buck but hasn’t shot one since on her birthday.
> Flight
> View attachment 793637


Are you sure the eye swollen shut wasn’t because you were trying to hunt on the Wife’s birthday? 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Nuthatch (Mar 22, 2021)

Today I am going on the long hike on public land. Hope most of the crowd stays on the outskirts of public land and pushes deer deeper in.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> Are you sure the eye swollen shut wasn’t because you were trying to hunt on the Wife’s birthday?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Yep, seen it a hundred times. She says sure, do whatever you want and as he reaches for the door a frying pan comes out of left field. Marrying her because she's athletic comes back to bite you.

Domestic abuse against men is something society doesn't talk about enough. #himtoo


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Sat out on a new piece of public this morning. Saw three forkhorns and a doe. On my way out a ran into a guy who had shot a buck and was on the verge of giving up on tracking it further. There were only 3-4 small pinpricks of blood within about 40 yards of site of shot. He initially couldn't find the arrow, but only one of the fletchings. Said the deer had taken two bounds, looked around and slowly walked off. Anyway, after about an hour on our hands and knees....literally finding about 15 tiny drops of blood....we found the deer. About 80 yards from stand. A bit high, but a complete pass through. It was amazing all the blood appeared to fill up and nothing came out. He was shooting a small double bevel broadhead with a very heavy arrow. We figure it must have blown through the deer so fast, the deer didn't spook, slowly wandered away, and then tipped over. Always cool to be able to help out a stranger and to recover a deer which was on the verge of going to waste!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

TheMAIT said:


> Sat out on a new piece of public this morning. Saw three forkhorns and a doe. On my way out a ran into a guy who had shot a buck and was on the verge of giving up on tracking it further. There were only 3-4 small pinpricks of blood within about 40 yards of site of shot. He initially couldn't find the arrow, but only one of the fletchings. Said the deer had taken two bounds, looked around and slowly walked off. Anyway, after about an hour on our hands and knees....literally finding about 15 tiny drops of blood....we found the deer. About 80 yards from stand. A bit high, but a complete pass through. It was amazing all the blood appeared to fill up and nothing came out. He was shooting a small double bevel broadhead with a very heavy arrow. We figure it must have blown through the deer so fast, the deer didn't spook, slowly wandered away, and then tipped over.  Always cool to be able to help out a stranger and to recover a deer which was on the verge of going to waste!


Nice job. The fun of public land!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Baybum said:


> Watching this little buck follow this doe around on my job site in Minneapolis. So has anybody done a hasta food Plot yet?
> View attachment 793681
> View attachment 793685
> 
> ...


They pound the one's my wife has planted


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

TheMAIT said:


> Sat out on a new piece of public this morning. Saw three forkhorns and a doe. On my way out a ran into a guy who had shot a buck and was on the verge of giving up on tracking it further. There were only 3-4 small pinpricks of blood within about 40 yards of site of shot. He initially couldn't find the arrow, but only one of the fletchings. Said the deer had taken two bounds, looked around and slowly walked off. Anyway, after about an hour on our hands and knees....literally finding about 15 tiny drops of blood....we found the deer. About 80 yards from stand. A bit high, but a complete pass through. It was amazing all the blood appeared to fill up and nothing came out. He was shooting a small double bevel broadhead with a very heavy arrow. We figure it must have blown through the deer so fast, the deer didn't spook, slowly wandered away, and then tipped over. Always cool to be able to help out a stranger and to recover a deer which was on the verge of going to waste!


Great work!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

dlawrence1 said:


> That was a nice short recovery. She ran about 30 and then stood there. All of a sudden. She did the tip shuffle. Overall about 40 yards and crashed. Love those kinds of tracks jobs. It's officially time to hunt for some antlers for a while. That puts two in the freezer.


Congrats


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Badfishmi said:


> Living through you all. At a wedding in Florida till next weekend


That's a very long wedding 😂😂😂


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

My first morning sit of the year today in SW Genesee County, only sit #2 so far. Had an incredible hunt, 5 bucks and 8 doe's and 4 of the bucks were shooters, the biggest buck I have on camera was at 58 yards. A really big 10 point was pushing doe's around, but went in the wrong direction. The number of scrapes I walked past on the field edge was simply amazing.


----------



## In_the_sticks (Nov 9, 2007)

old graybeard said:


> That's a very long wedding 😂😂😂


Must've written their own vows.


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

old graybeard said:


> Congrats


Thank you sir. I will be back out there after I eat to look for some good antlers.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

dlawrence1 said:


> Thank you sir. I will be back out there after I eat to look for some good antlers.


That's the spirit!! Best of luck.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

I’m in, once again. Creek crossing between private corn & thick public bedding. Leaves are fallin fast!


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

Going to change things up a bit have not hunted the same stand twice in same week let alone same day, here goes nothing . Same stand as this morning .


----------



## steeliehunter (Mar 3, 2008)

Pulled a card on a camera on the way out this morning that I put up Monday on a new scrape. 10-11 different buck mostly small one and a few small 8s and these to guys that I’d like to get a better look during the day


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

I’m in the game in Cass! Man it feels right! Peacemaker68 and I are about 400 yards apart hunting different fields. Hopefully one of us get a crack at a good one! Good luck all!


----------



## peacemaker68 (Nov 1, 2019)

First sit from our new tree ( wind damage) in our traditional favorite “spot”. Tracks everywhere in this winter wheat! Wind is iffy but should have em dead by the time they get there! Feels legit, good luck all! 

















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

birdshooter said:


> Going to change things up a bit have not hunted the same stand twice in same week let alone same day, here goes nothing . Same stand as this morning .


I rotate stands and properties and usually bucks show up the day after I was in a stand. Tonight I'm doing the same as you, sitting the same spot I was in this morning. Good luck !


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Heading to the thumb to pick up my deer from last Saturday. The little lady is going out on some private local private land with her cross-bow, so hopefully tracking this evening.
I'll probably be LFTS tomorrow morning on some local state land, and all day Sunday in the thumb.
Good luck all!
<----<<<


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

old graybeard said:


> I rotate stands and properties and usually bucks show up the day after I was in a stand. Tonight I'm doing the same as you, sitting the same spot I was in this morning. Good luck !


Same to you hope to read one of your great stories later tonight .


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Been in my stand for 30 minutes and for 20 I've been watching this guy run does in circles. One more year buddy...you can make it


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

2nd sit of season tonight. Neighbor killed a 125” buck Monday on my east lot. Still great activity and a couple similar size running around. Just got in. Sprinkles and zero wind. Temp is great. Good luck all.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

On my way out. Going to brake my rules and sit the same stand I was in this morning. Pulled some cam cards and that area is getting lots of activity. Plus I found several new scrapes and one that has been revisited and torn up. Good luck all!


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

I really can't get enough of this spot even if I don' see deer ducks keep my mind at ease creek 20yds out 4 ponds


----------



## Ingbow (Sep 17, 2021)

I'm in and doing the cool down thing before I mask up. I seen all sorts of buck activity from the house this morning right back where i sat last night. One was a huge bodied 3 year old Super Six. Where I live it's a four on one side rule so he gets a pass. I'm back in where I sat last night. They are starting to get up on their feet so good luck to all. Tomorrow morning ought to be blood red hot so get out there.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Back out. Different stand this afternoon. Had to crawl across an overgrown power line opening to avoid being seen by a shooter buck feeding about 300 yds down. Made it across undetected. Hope he works this way!


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)




----------



## Nuthatch (Mar 22, 2021)

Crazy ruckus here from wood ducks. No deer yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

All set and ready to go in Calhoun , loving all the sign on the wall out. About a hour and they hopefully should start coming out to play, feels like a great night. Good luck all


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

Nuthatch said:


> Crazy ruckus here from wood ducks. No deer yet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Are you sitting by me I have the same thing going on


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Just sat down 5 min ago, Saginaw county.

Perfect weather.

Kicked up a deer just south of stand on way in. Think it was a doe but not sure. Doe….monster buck..not sure probably monster knowing my luck.

Through last nights windy rainy nightmare hunt, I managed to get within about 30 yards of a BIG buck, but didn’t offer a shot. I watched him make a scrape so I hunted the stand 40 yards from it that offered the better wind direction. Hope it pays off, and I hope he comes to check it.

Good luck everyone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masonp2530 (Dec 27, 2014)

Goodluck all! Farmers harvesting beans hopefully bumps something my way


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Copper44 (Sep 25, 2004)

First real sit of the year!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I’m in, got to my tree at 4:00, and yes I’m 200 miles away from Mrs Flight on her birthday. This left eye of mine is really bothering me the doctor gave me some stuff to rub on it and said you will be good to go in a couple of days. Luckily I don’t need my left eye to shoot, 46° and calm up here in Glennie, sure wish the wind would blow one direction 
Flight


----------



## Nuthatch (Mar 22, 2021)

birdshooter said:


> Are you sitting by me I have the same thing going on










Public land in by ingham



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Finally sat the fishing rod down and am on my first hunt of the year. Perfect wind and a new buck showed up 3 days ago on cam. Time to get serious.


----------



## jmich24 (Jul 29, 2009)

First sit of 2021. Nice and chilly. Very quiet.
Two does worked from west to east at 4:00. No movement after that. 

As I’m bored typing this, I get a 2 cell camera images sent to my phone from 100 yards away 👀👀👀

I think I better set my phone down 🤣


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

Nope doing Hillsdale tonight Ingham private Sunday evening, but if those ducks start to bother you drop me the coordinates and I will dispose of them for you



Nuthatch said:


> Public land in by ingham
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

1st sit of season on my northern mi property. Damn rain


----------



## bacon27 (Mar 22, 2007)

Been out for about 45 mins now, rain quit round 2, heres hoping some show after a null morning sit.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

I'm out for my 3rd sit of the year. Finally feels like fall









Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## rockafed (Feb 23, 2005)

Checking in from eaton County over looking woods and a partially cut corn field. Lots of black birs all flocked up. A sure sign of fall. Good luck to all of those on stand...


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

Second time out in the woods here in Michigan.. Good luck and shoot straight boys..


----------



## Smitty03 (Jan 26, 2014)

I’m back out in same spot as Sunday hoping the buck that made the scraps comes back to freshen it up! Good luck shoot straight 
Smitty


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

We’ll….I’m back out. Settled in a little late at 4:30.
Haven’t hunted this spot for quite some time so we’ll see what’s in store. Yuuuge rubs greeted me all the way in from where I parked.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I helped my daughter haul rock for a retaining wall today and got done just in time to head to the farm On the way out my wife handed me this bag with steak and Gouda cheese. It really hit the spot. 










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Doe and two fawns went threw a few minutes ago, they kept looking back but nothing fallowing them. My standards drop a little bit when I’m up here but the 1/2 mile drag usually knock’s the sense back into me before I pull the trigger. My neighbor must have spotted my truck in the driveway because he is riding the property line with his quad.
Flight


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

plugger said:


> I helped my daughter haul rock for a retaining wall today and got done just in time to head to the farm On the way out my wife handed me this bag with steak and Gouda cheese. It really hit the spot.
> View attachment 793777
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks now I'm hungry. You can't do that to fat guys in trees


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Public land in Delta co again. New tree from 30'.

Aim small, miss small.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

SE Sanilac .First sit of the year! Between too much overtime and the heat. Let's Git Er Done! Back in my happy place.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

7 slick heads so far…nothing close. Not bad for 5:20


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Wind is right for a spot I’ve been saving. Sure feels like a deer killing night. Good luck!


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

hypox said:


> Finally sat the fishing rod down and am on my first hunt of the year. Perfect wind and a new buck showed up 3 days ago on cam. Time to get serious.


Same here. Hanging up the rods for the next three weeks. First sit for me. Good luck all!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## wolfeman50 (Oct 4, 2016)

Finally out again tonight
Got a couple shooters showing on camera

Sent from my SM-G991U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 28hotshot (Jan 31, 2009)

Got out here around 4. Just had a spike slip the edge of my setup at 40 yds. Sure was quiet considering all of the crunchy leaves. Head on a swivel tonight


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Been back out since 4:30. Nothing but chipmunks and squirrels so far. Feels warmer than I expected


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

First guy


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Benzie private prop. Been in for a couple hours. I guess 25% chance of rain means it will rain from the time you get in stand until now. Deer should be on the move once it’s let’s up some more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Been pumped all day to hunt one of my better spots because weather channel app was saying south wind this evening. I get here and it's out of north and east. Now I'm just going to sit behind barn and observe a tall grass field, and green fields off in the distance.


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

Not sitting for 10 minutes. 5 came through little guy in pic. Lead doe was huge. Almost did it. Lol


----------



## Traills (Jul 2, 2004)

Kicked up 5 grouse on the way in. No deer yet. Nice evening in Alcona county.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Flight of the arrow said:


> This left eye of mine is really bothering me the doctor gave me some stuff to rub on it


Probably just some mud to rub on it...


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

All does so far. I'm ready. Let's play ball!!


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Way late start but I'm in 
Spike strolled through as soon as I sat down 
Light rain here in western Isabella county 
Good luck everyone 

Sent from my SM-A115U using Tapatalk


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Was able to get home in time to run out back to sit for the last 1.5 hours. The does and fawns have been pounding the plot everyday, but it seems to be holding up well!

48 degrees and dead calm here in St. Clair County.

Good Luck!


----------



## Ingbow (Sep 17, 2021)

Seen ten bald ones and a possible. Had six out in the plot and three right below me. Seen a heavy body heading right at me to check out the does below me. Just then a snorting b#@$&$ starts blowing out in the clover up wind of me. The field cleared and all of them went back into heavy cover. It was a cat she snorted at ....and it wasn't even one of mine !! The joys of hunting. Stay tuned.


----------



## GWTH09 (Mar 1, 2009)

8 so far 2 small bucks sorry 9 now Montcalm county perfect night


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Zero deer so far for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Farmer decided to spray the wheat stubble right behind me. Oh well, too late to move now. 

Probably bothers me more than it does the deer 

Sent from my SM-A526U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## GettinBucky (Jul 18, 2007)

Little buck grunting and harassing the does. They wanted no part of it...

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Sure is quite and slow, only the 3 from earlier I probably had a few go threw my blind spot to my left !
Flight


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

camera has been non stop for the last hour. 
and I'm sitting at home. only does so far.
bucks have been more in the morning.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Pretty slow 
I'm thinking it's a little to cold for em 
Need a good warm front to come through 
Really miss the bugs 

Sent from my SM-A115U using Tapatalk


----------



## Water swatter (Aug 16, 2012)

Snuck out at 5 with the kid behind the house, we shall see what happens nothing yet


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Slipped into a blind close to home with my twin 12 year olds. There has been a decent one moving during daylight close by, it would take a miracle, but stranger things have happened.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Don’t get discouraged boys only takes a minute. Enjoy the sit… if you don’t see what you’re after don’t fear it’s only getting better as we race to November.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Low flying airplane has made 4 low slow passes to my north west. Just about all private over that way. Bait spotter plane I’d guess.


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

Just shot a small 8 at about 7 yards. Going to wait till dark to get on the trail.

That was thr 3rd solo buck to move through since 4 pm. They are on their feet.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Buck #4 gets the pass.


----------



## peacemaker68 (Nov 1, 2019)

3 bucks and 3 does for me so far. One was a decent 2 year old 8. Long ways off. Getting to be prime time now! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

4 does waaaaay out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

WMU05 said:


> Buck #4 gets the pass.
> 
> View attachment 793797


Wow nice pass. Not sure I coulda?


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Guy's on phone now yer nuts.... you've got minutes! Pay attention


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

QDMAMAN said:


> 4 more bucks 2 - 2.5 and 2 sparkies that make 13 bucks so fa


Your little property?! Sunday can't get here soon enough !!




CDN1 said:


> Wow nice pass. Not sure I coulda?


Me either, specially with bow ..


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

The big girl and her twins came in for awhile. 

Going to give them a few more minutes to clear the area before heading in.


----------



## largemouth19 (Oct 29, 2018)

Still have no idea what LFTS is but had a small spike/fork chasing and grunting at a group of doe a hour or so before dark. Heard loud grunts two other occasions but didn't see the deer. Doubt the big boys are doing this yet but it's heating up. 45° rain off and on sitting over an ag field mid state


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

L.F.T.S. = Live from the stand


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

largemouth19 said:


> Still have no idea what LFTS is but had a small spike/fork chasing and grunting at a group of doe a hour or so before dark. Heard loud grunts two other occasions but didn't see the deer. Doubt the big boys are doing this yet but it's heating up. 45° rain off and on sitting over an ag field mid state


Looking For The Shooter


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Flight of the arrow said:


> I’m in, got to my tree at 4:00, and yes I’m 200 miles away from Mrs Flight on her birthday. This left eye of mine is really bothering me the doctor gave me some stuff to rub on it and said you will be good to go in a couple of days. Luckily I don’t need my left eye to shoot, 46° and calm up here in Glennie, sure wish the wind would blow one direction
> Flight


You are pushing your luck. Better wait till that eye clears up before you go home so if mrs flight whacks you in the other eye for missing her birthday at least you ll be able to see out of one


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Doe and a fawn for me. My dad has hit one, a buck. Not sure on how big. Says there is good blood on the bolt. Going to track here shortly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

Short track. He died right on my trail headed back to bedding.

He was one of 3 target bucks i have had on camera.

Couldnt find my arrow but it was dark. I can get that another day.
View attachment 793801


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

17 does no horns for me tonight


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Man....Full draw at last light on a THE BIG 1. I just couldn't release, I didn't feel comfortable with the lighting for the shot...18 yards I just couldn't see as good as I needed to. I'm going to bed peacefully knowing I did the right thing...he is still out there.


----------



## blue2in2001 (Feb 3, 2013)

been following this buck all yr from velvet. tonite a doe led him to his demise


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Great buck congrats and to everyone that connected today.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

blue2in2001 said:


> been following this buck all yr from velvet. tonite a doe led him to his demise
> View attachment 793822
> View attachment 793824
> View attachment 793826
> ...


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

blue2in2001 said:


> been following this buck all yr from velvet. tonite a doe led him to his demise
> View attachment 793822
> View attachment 793824
> View attachment 793826
> View attachment 793827


Great buck. Congrats


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

blue2in2001 said:


> View attachment 793827


that’s a lot of blood. Great work!


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

The old man is still with us! Ass crack and all.


----------



## Whopper 24 (Sep 7, 2017)

Good work today fellas. Saw a Ton of deer and several Big bucks today, mostly from the combine in beans. 3 studs, one was locked down with a doe. I think it’s on for sure.


----------



## 131north (Mar 2, 2010)

"hunter's moon"


----------



## willl-burrr (Jan 17, 2006)

Had some luck this evening. 30 yd shot. He went about 60 yds.


----------



## Ingbow (Sep 17, 2021)

Congrats to all . I seen 13 bald ones , 3 bucks , a possible shooter.....AND A CAT !!!


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

Trap Star said:


> The old man is still with us! Ass crack and all.
> 
> View attachment 793833


those 'spenders' ain't working 🤣


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

MPOW said:


> those 'spenders' ain't working 🤣


hate to see what the photo would look like if they weren't there!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

blue2in2001 said:


> been following this buck all yr from velvet. tonite a doe led him to his demise
> View attachment 793822
> View attachment 793824
> View attachment 793826
> View attachment 793827





willl-burrr said:


> View attachment 793844
> Had some luck this evening. 30 yd shot. He went about 60 yds.



Congrats ! You too T! 
Looks like it's time to get out there


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow! Shut out on a morning like this. Would have lost a lot of money on that bet!!! This evening could be a different story!!!


----------

